

Ask HN: How often do people request refunds? - OmleteDuFromage

I&#x27;ve seen many services offering no questions asked money back guarantees, and I&#x27;m curious to know how often do people, in your experience, actually ask for refunds using them.
======
petercooper
Screencasts (at $10-30 per sale) and online training ($200-700 per seat) are
the bulk of my such sales and I've had only a few refunds on mid 5 figure
sales of both.

In every case it was because they bought it by accident or wanted to change to
a different level. I don't believe I've had any people request refunds out of
dissatisfaction or with no straightforward reason. But my audience is
professional software developers so I'd expect the rates to be pretty low.

------
deadfall
I heard from the owner of onnit.com (30 day money back) that about 2% of all
customers will always abuse the money back guarantees.

I personally have never requested my money back from such service.

Discussions:

[http://gg.gg/852s](http://gg.gg/852s) [http://gg.gg/852u](http://gg.gg/852u)

